# Arc Royal



## timeout (May 1, 2006)

Anybody have details about a visit of Arc Royal to Liverpool this weekend?


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Ark Royal has berthed at the new Cruise Liner terminal on the Liverpool waterfront yesterday June 6th.
She will be berthed there until Monday afternoon.
This is the first visit the vessel has made to Liverpool.
Members of the public can make a tour of the ship free between 10am and 4pm today.

Regards
Keith


----------

